# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  كتاب المحقق من علم الأصول فيما يتعلق بأفعال الرسول لأبي شامة

## أبو زياد النوبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتاب المحقق من علم الأصول فيما يتعلق بأفعال الرسول




كتاب المحقق من علم الأصول فيما يتعلق بأفعال الرسول
عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل أبو محمد المقدسي المعروف بأبي شامة
الناسخ: علي بن أيوب بن منصور المقدسي
عدد الأوراق: (56) ورقة

تفضل من هنا

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------

